# TOGETHER CC "FUN IN THE SUN PICNIC"



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

_FLYER COMING SOON..._


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 U KNOW IT'S A DONE DEAL {TOGETHER CAR CLUB}!  :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## zeb68impala (Jan 16, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE FOR WITH SOME OTHER HEADS TOO


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

Always a bad ass picnic :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

SUPER BOWL TAILGATE PARTY IN WHITTIER!!!!
FEBRUARY 1st 2009
3:30pm KICK OFF!!!!

5 PROJECTIONS - 12 HDTV's
GREAT SOUND SYSTEM - OUTDOOR BAR B-Q
DRINK SPECIALS - RAFFLE PRIZES - LIVE DJ's
2 ROOMS - OVER 1000 CAPACITY!!!!!

FOR $50 BUCKS - ALL YOU CAN EAT & TAP BEER!!!!!

MANHATTAN LOUNGE
DOORS OPEN AT NOON
12703 PHILADELPHIA ST
WHITTIER, CA 90601

VIP BOTTLE SERVICE & RESERVATIONS ON SALE NOW!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 29 2009, 11:07 PM~12855984
> *:0 U KNOW IT'S A DONE DEAL {TOGETHER CAR CLUB}!   :yes:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: HOPE DA "COPS" ARE FIRME DAT DAY!!! LOL!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: THANKS 2 ALL DA CLUBS & SOLO RIDAS WHO SUPPORT "US"


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: THANKS GOODTIMES!!


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

HEY HOMIES MAKE SURE YOU VATOS EAT YOUR WHEATIES CUZ ITS TUG-O-WAR TIME hno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 4 2009, 12:07 AM~12901204
> *HEY HOMIES MAKE SURE YOU VATOS EAT YOUR WHEATIES CUZ ITS TUG-O-WAR TIME hno:
> *


 :dunno: WASSUP WITH DA "WHEATIES" BRO? :roflmao:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

Familia Pride will be there.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 4 2009, 08:42 PM~12909683
> *:dunno: WASSUP WITH DA "WHEATIES" BRO? :roflmao:
> *


ORALE MY BAD "WEATIES" YOU SEE DA HELL WITH HOOKED ON PHONICS IM GETTING MY FERIA BACK


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 5 2009, 12:03 AM~12912040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 7 2009, 01:01 AM~12932827
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS "GANGS 2 GRACE" :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Feb 9 2009, 06:39 AM~12948959
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ITS GONNA BE GREAT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you there...


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 16 2009, 03:51 PM~13019782
> *:thumbsup:
> *


count me in i will let the rest of the ELUSIVE members know about it


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Feb 16 2009, 04:52 PM~13019799
> *See you there...
> *


 :biggrin: WASSUPP "RICHIE" HOW ARE YOU? HOPE GOOD BRATHAA!! SEE YOU THUR HOMEBOY!! :cheesy:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: GRACIAS "KINGS OF KINGS" & "ELUSIVE" GET YUR GUYZ "TOGETHER" FOR DA TUG A WAR!! 100.00 & TROPHY!! FOR LAST CLUB STANDING!!! :0


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: TTMFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Feb 20 2009, 01:10 AM~13057598
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin: DATS RITE "PETE" :cheesy:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zeb68impala_@Jan 30 2009, 11:20 AM~12858557
> *I WILL BE THERE FOR WITH SOME OTHER HEADS TOO
> *


 :biggrin: COOL "ZEB 68" :cheesy:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: let's keep this topic on the top


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Feb 17 2009, 05:17 PM~13031759
> *count me in i will let the rest of the  ELUSIVE members know about it
> *


Charge your batteries Mikey(LOL).Were going to have a good time with everybody. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 25 2009, 10:25 AM~13107797
> *
> *


 :biggrin: FIRME BIG " M " :cheesy:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:  :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

might as well bump this to the top :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 27 2009, 03:55 PM~13131065
> *might as well bump this to the top :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YESS SIRR!! :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

lets remind everyone :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 2 2009, 11:44 PM~13161613
> * lets remind everyone :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

I added fluid to the tanks "Surviva 85l" is riding high!
TTT


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

LOOKING FORWARD TO ALL THAT HARD WORK LOL :roflmao:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Mar 5 2009, 11:51 AM~13191585
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO ALL THAT HARD WORK LOL :roflmao:
> *


 THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.......MR.AZTEC PRIDE!LOL!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is a little action from a couple of years ago


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

PICS TO LAST YEARS "FUN IN THE SUN"!!!

PICS OF FUN IN THE SUN 2008


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: FIRME FLICS "PETE" :cheesy:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 7 2009, 11:59 PM~13214329
> *:biggrin: FIRME FLICS "PETE" :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Adam... I still owe you the DVD, its still in the works.


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

BTTT


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: YES! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
CRUISING! CRUISING! CRUISING!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ITS COMMING SOON!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

STR8 BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize:  hno: :werd: :loco: :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes: :rant:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Mar 15 2009, 01:03 PM~13286724
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ORALE "LOS CALLES" SEE YAA THURR!! :cheesy:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

Is there going to be a best of show for the bikes, if so is there a cash prize for it ?


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 24 2009, 06:22 PM~13378259
> *Is there going to be a best of show for the bikes, if so is there a cash prize for it ?
> *


NAH BRO ITS A PICNIC JUST BBQ AND HANG OUT WITH DA HOMIEZ & FAMILIA THE ONLY TROPHY IS FOR DA TUG O WAR LAST CLUB STANDING.


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:worship: ttt


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 24 2009, 06:58 PM~13377947
> *:biggrin: ORALE "LOS CALLES" SEE YAA THURR!! :cheesy:
> *


ORALE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllmost here hno: hno: :worship:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

str8 to da top
 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTTT! [TO THE TOP TOGETHER]! PICNICS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK! :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: cuming soon to the park near you


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Dukes Pasadena will be there :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Apr 2 2009, 07:19 AM~13463175
> *:biggrin:  Dukes Pasadena will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS "DUKES" :cheesy:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 2 2009, 07:16 AM~13463153
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin: cuming soon to the park near you
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

How long has it been known as "Fun In The Sun Picinic"? :worship:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Apr 5 2009, 07:34 AM~13487773
> *How long has it been known as "Fun In The Sun Picinic"? :worship:
> *



how long has tres flores been put in cholos hair about the same time span


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 6 2009, 06:26 PM~13500629
> *how long has tres flores been put in cholos hair about the same time span
> *


Now that's funny Jimbo. :roflmao: :roflmao: but not longer than shalack right :dunno:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Apr 7 2009, 01:41 AM~13504153
> *Now that's funny Jimbo.  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but not longer than shalack right :dunno:
> *



you got that right :twak: :thumbsup: :buttkick: :banghead: :werd: :loco: :h5:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

If all goes well I hope to see you guys there. Are you bringing the Linc? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

TFFT!!!!!


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:  uffin: :werd: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

COUNT US IN HOMIES...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Apr 8 2009, 08:43 PM~13524080
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS STREET STYLE C U THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Apr 7 2009, 05:46 PM~13511640
> *    If all goes well I hope to see you guys there. Are you bringing the Linc? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



AND YOU KNOW DIS MAN :loco: :loco:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 9 2009, 07:07 AM~13526165
> *AND YOU KNOW DIS MAN :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Love that ride brother :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be there :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: 
GRACIAS "OLDIES".....SFV!!


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

im going to see if CHICAGO can make it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

TFFT !!!!!!!!!!!!! :burn: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: BTTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

here we go again.party all the time. uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!!  uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: GRACIAS "COMPADRES"


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool place for a picnic 
cant wait


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Back On Top For The Black & Blue


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mundo_@Apr 21 2009, 11:13 PM~13651326
> *TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cool place for a picnic
> cant wait
> *


 :biggrin: ORALE "MUNDO"


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT ALMOST HERE....WE ALREADY GOT AN ANCHOR FOR THE TUG..MR. AZTEC PRIDE  :yes: :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WAASHA WAASHA!! YEAH WE'LL SEE IF "WAACHA" CAN HOLD THUR OWN QUE NO?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! GOOD LUCK GUYZ!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Apr 16 2009, 09:50 AM~13593963
> *here we go again.party all the time. uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: DAAATS RITE BRATHAAA!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 29 2009, 11:05 PM~12855965
> *FLYER COMING SOON...
> *


 :loco:wheres the flyer :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB 
WHATS UP TOGETHER CC YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE HOMIES.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Apr 27 2009, 09:49 AM~13702174
> *THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB
> WHATS UP TOGETHER CC YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE HOMIES.
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS "COUNCIL C.C." :cheesy:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 27 2009, 09:28 AM~13701883
> *:loco:wheres the flyer :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: POST IT UP IN A BIT BRO!!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Right on.


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

u know mateos gunna be there,whats up adam!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: COMMON DOWN HOMMIE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Apr 23 2009, 03:08 PM~13669139
> *CAN'T WAIT ALMOST HERE....WE ALREADY GOT AN ANCHOR FOR THE TUG..MR. AZTEC PRIDE   :yes:  :h5:
> *


THE THREE TIME CHAMPS COMING BACK FOR THE TITLE...LOL


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

ALMOST THERE hno: HOPE FULLY PO POLS DONT FU FUCK IT UP.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 29 2009, 05:53 PM~13733977
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE :wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

HEY ADAM, IT'S ME LIL DANNY. I GOT YOUR MESSAGE. I NEED YOU TO MESSAGE ME WITH ALL THE 411 TO PUT ON IT!

GET BACK TO ME A.S.A.P.!! :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Bump for the homies Marty, Adam and Marcel. :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 29 2009, 05:59 PM~13734037
> *THE THREE TIME CHAMPS COMING BACK FOR THE TITLE...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: OOH YEEAAH!! HOPE YOU VATOS ARE READY 4 "STREETSTYLE" DATS WHO WON IT LAST YEAR AT EL DORADO PARK!! LOL!! HEY I HEARD "WAACHA" HAS SOME STRONG CABRONES IN DA THUR CLUB!! LOL WE'LL SEE "WAACHA!! :0


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 29 2009, 08:50 PM~13736685
> *SEE YOU THERE :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS "MARK" :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 30 2009, 06:14 PM~13747468
> *Bump for the homies Marty, Adam and Marcel. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS "DAVID" HOPE YOU COME OUT BRO!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 2 2009, 09:43 AM~13764264
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS "DAVID" HOPE YOU COME OUT BRO!!
> *


Yeah..maybe I could win a 1st place trophy for best all original. :roflmao:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 3 2009, 12:40 PM~13771186
> *Yeah..maybe I could win a 1st place trophy for best all original.  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH MAYBE!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

COUNT US IN !!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@May 5 2009, 08:37 AM~13790025
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: ORALE "ELUSIVE"  :cheesy:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 4 2009, 08:39 PM~13785736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS GOTTA BE THERE TO DEFEND THE LAST CLUB STANDING TUG-O-WAR


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

IM DOWN FOR A TUG-A-WAR :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 4 2009, 08:39 PM~13785736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ITS GETTING CLOSER MY GENTE!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

where is this from down town la wife will be running la marathon monday so will be there sunday how do i get there?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 9 2009, 05:40 PM~13839066
> *:biggrin: ITS GETTING CLOSER MY GENTE!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


here you go bro.........  

AvXIuiei7sA&feature


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'M GLAD YOU LIKED THE FLIER ADAM!! I HOPE THE GUY'S LIKE IT TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 9 2009, 09:57 AM~13836114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD LOKO :thumbsup: BUT YOU NEED AN EL CAMINO ON THAT FLYER LOL!


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 9 2009, 09:57 AM~13836114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flyer. hope to see every body at the picnic.  :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 9 2009, 09:15 PM~13840151
> *where is this from down town la wife will be running la marathon monday so will be there sunday how do i get there?
> *


 :uh: WHERE YOU COMING FROM BRO?? :dunno:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 11 2009, 03:16 PM~13854440
> *LOOKS GOOD LOKO  :thumbsup: BUT YOU NEED AN EL CAMINO ON THAT FLYER LOL!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 6 2009, 11:53 AM~13804885
> *:biggrin: ORALE "ELUSIVE"  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Looking forward to this one....


----------



## We CaN line it uP (May 12, 2009)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
JULY 12, 2009 
FOOD SERVED FROM 12P.M until food is gone
ALL CAR CLUBS ARE INVITIED TROPHYS WILL BE GIVEN.....
HOP OFF!!!!! FUN GAMES AND RAFFEL'S

FRANK BONELLI REGIONAL PARK
DIRECTIONS; 57 FWY BETWEEN 210 AN 10 EXIT VIA VERDE/RAGING WATERS 
FOLLOW SIGNS


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE*


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 11 2009, 03:16 PM~13854440
> *LOOKS GOOD LOKO  :thumbsup: BUT YOU NEED AN EL CAMINO ON THAT FLYER LOL!
> *


yea a nice orange og pic :biggrin: :biggrin: oh yea bump the picnic too.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

[/quote]

AvXIuiei7sA&feature
[/quote]


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by We CaN line it uP_@May 12 2009, 11:44 AM~13863569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 15 2009, 10:58 AM~13896482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: '' I'LL '' BE THUR FO SHO!! :0


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 15 2009, 08:17 PM~13901296
> *:biggrin: '' I'LL '' BE THUR FO SHO!! :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 11 2009, 03:16 PM~13854440
> *LOOKS GOOD LOKO  :thumbsup: BUT YOU NEED AN EL CAMINO ON THAT FLYER LOL!
> *


ON THE NEXT ONE!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin: 










ART


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47helmet_@May 18 2009, 05:18 PM~13924596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: WASSUP BRO, YOU SHOWING UP OR JUST SHOOTING US A "TTT" LOL.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 47helmet_@May 18 2009, 05:18 PM~13924596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 47helmet_@May 18 2009, 05:18 PM~13924596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP LOKO YOU GOING OR WHAT? I"LL PUSH YOU ON DA SWINGS :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

NO BBQ"S OR SMOKING ALLOWED ACCORDING TO THE PARK RANGERS


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

ALSO PLAN B IS IF IT GETS SHUT DOWN WE WILL MEET AT PICO PARK.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 19 2009, 06:06 PM~13939057
> *ALSO PLAN B IS IF IT GETS SHUT DOWN WE WILL MEET AT PICO PARK.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 47helmet_@May 18 2009, 04:18 PM~13924596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna get any work done today if I keep stearing at this. :cheesy:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: have boys will be at BH picnic


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 12:54 PM~13947999
> *ttt
> *



TTT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 20 2009, 05:07 PM~13950468
> *TTT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey you! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

TTT

TOGETHER C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 21 2009, 03:51 AM~13955511
> *TTT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ANYTIME GUYS JUST GOTTA ASK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

ONCE AGAIN PLEASE NO BBQ'S OR ELSE THEY WILL SHUT US DOWN :tears: LOL BUT IN CASE THEY DO PICO PARK IS THE PLACE TO GO (605 EXIT BEVERLY GO WEST AND WE BE ON DA LEFT HAND SIDE :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT for a sunday afternoon will be there all the way from the bay area


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 21 2009, 04:19 PM~13961698
> *TTT for a sunday afternoon will be there all the way from the bay area
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 20 2009, 09:43 PM~13953500
> *:worship: OOH LORD!!! ANYWAYS ALL U CLUBS OUT THUR GET READY 4 DA TUG-A-WAR CONTEST!! IM ITCHING BAD 2 GIVE AWAY A NICE LOOKING TROPHY & 100 $$ FOR DA LAST CLUB STANDING!! LETS DOO THIS DAMITT!! :yes:
> *


 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

The song goes great with the flyer brother!




>


 AvXIuiei7sA&feature
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

ALMOST HERE hno: ALSO WE WILL HAVE 50/50 $ RAFFLE ALSO JUST FIND TOGETHER C/C MEMBER


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 22 2009, 12:33 PM~13970968
> *ALMOST HERE  hno: ALSO WE WILL HAVE 50/50 $ RAFFLE ALSO JUST FIND TOGETHER C/C MEMBER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 22 2009, 12:33 PM~13970968
> *ALMOST HERE  hno: ALSO WE WILL HAVE 50/50 $ RAFFLE ALSO JUST FIND TOGETHER C/C MEMBER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 20 2009, 05:07 PM~13950468
> *TTT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: ttt


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

The Big "S" Will There Homies See U Guys Tomorrow


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM C.C WILL BE THERE SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW
<img src=\'http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u120/eric64impala/plak-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

just doing a shout out to all the brothers out in LA HOPE U GUYS HAVE FUN IN THE PICNIC. WISH I COULD BE THERE, I MEAN ALL THE BROTHAS HERE FROM CHI COULD BE THERE BUT SOMEDAY CAUSE WE RIDE TOGETHER TILL THE CASKET DROPS. MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE HOMEBOYS OUT THERE AND ESPECIALLY TO POPS AND EFRAIN. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

WHAT THIS PICNIC IS ALWAYS POPPIN OFF!!TOGETHER CC PUTIN IT DOWN ALWAYS FOR THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

*This show should be dubbed the show that kicks off the summer. Its always a hella-of-a show. Just like Majestic's, when it kicks off the New Year. *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE.......
SEE YOU GUYS THERE ROUND 2 LOL.....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: TO ALL U CLUBS & GENTE & ALSO SOLO RIDAS...GRACIAS 4 ALL DA PROPS OUT THUR!! THANK U VERY MUCH & SEE U OUT THUR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 23 2009, 05:18 PM~13980151
> *This show should be dubbed the show that kicks off the summer. Its always a hella-of-a show. Just like Majestic's, when it kicks off the New Year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought you'd like that. :biggrin: I'll be through their for a bit.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

*Time?*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 24 2009, 12:30 PM~13984576
> *Time?
> *



YOUR LATE LOL


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm also lazy lol. What time did it start? what time is it over?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Well it's 2:15, I was going to go and shoot the show, but it's too late and there was no time on the flyer. I'm not going to risk driving an hour if everyone left. Oh well, next year.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

good turnout


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 24 2009, 05:29 PM~13984806
> *good turnout
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: GIVE US MORE! :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

ill post some more later


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You for the "Fun in the Sun"










Maybe not all fun


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS TOGETHER COPS REALLY DIDNT TRIP ITS ALL GOOD. I WAS OUT THERE HITTING SWITCHES IN THE CADDY ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

nice turn out. CONTAGIOUS CC had a good time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

I WANNA THANK ALL CAR CLUBS & SO-LOW RIDERZ FOR THE SUPPORT, ALSO MAJESTICS, CITY WIDE, MILLENIUM, L.A'S FINEST, NEW CREATION AND THE TWO TIME CHAMPS "STREET STYLE" FOR PARTICIPATING IN THE "LAST CLUB STANDING" TUG O WAR. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL CAR CLUBS & SO-LOW RIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 24 2009, 07:40 PM~13986433
> *I WANNA THANK ALL CAR CLUBS & SO-LOW RIDERZ FOR THE SUPPORT, ALSO MAJESTICS, CITY WIDE, MILLENIUM, L.A'S FINEST, NEW CREATION AND THE TWO TIME CHAMPS "STREET STYLE" FOR PARTICIPATING IN THE "LAST CLUB STANDING" TUG O WAR. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL CAR CLUBS & SO-LOW RIDERS :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
STREET STYLE CC LOS ANGELES HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!
SEE YA NEXT YEAR  TTT FOR TOGETHER CC.  FOR A NICE SUNDAY PICNIC


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM C.C HAD A GOOD TIME LOTS OF FUN IN THE TUG A WAR WE CAME CLOSE BUT NO CIGAR


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 24 2009, 06:40 PM~13986433
> * MILLENIUM</span>, L.A'S FINEST, NEW CREATION AND THE TWO TIME CHAMPS "STREET STYLE" FOR PARTICIPATING IN THE "LAST CLUB STANDING" TUG O WAR. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL CAR CLUBS & SO-LOW RIDERS :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@May 24 2009, 08:40 PM~13986433
> *I WANNA THANK ALL CAR CLUBS & SO-LOW RIDERZ FOR THE SUPPORT, ALSO MAJESTICS, CITY WIDE, MILLENIUM, L.A'S FINEST, NEW CREATION AND THE TWO TIME CHAMPS "STREET STYLE" FOR PARTICIPATING IN THE "LAST CLUB STANDING" TUG O WAR. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL CAR CLUBS & SO-LOW RIDERS :thumbsup:
> *


  AND BIG :thumbsup: TO MY L.A BROTHERS FOR HOLING IT DOWN.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

just want to thank together for the nice time we had there its nice to pull up to a park and just chill with all the other clubs like this morning sorry that we didnt stick around very long but one of are memebers had his babys baptiso so we rolled out and still the short time we were there had a good time and thank you guys also for supporting are club cruise night hope to see you guys in are next one thank from every one from 

DISTINGUISHED C.C.
thanks TOGETHER 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

FROM THE MEMBERS OF ELUSIVE C.C. WE HAD FUN TOGETHER C.C. IT WAS A GOOD DAY FOR THE PARK...


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@May 23 2009, 02:51 PM~13979449
> *just doing a shout out to all the brothers out in LA HOPE U GUYS HAVE FUN IN THE PICNIC. WISH I COULD BE THERE, I MEAN ALL THE BROTHAS HERE FROM CHI COULD BE THERE BUT SOMEDAY CAUSE WE RIDE TOGETHER TILL THE CASKET DROPS. MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE HOMEBOYS OUT THERE AND ESPECIALLY TO POPS AND EFRAIN. :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


Don't trip brother will have a good time for you :biggrin: .Also good luck on your picnic coming up.Hope to see you vatos soon cuz I plan to go back to Chi Town.Efren :thumbsup: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

pics coming soon


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

LOST ANGELS CC had a very good time, thanks TOGETHER CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@May 25 2009, 07:14 PM~13994695
> *LOST ANGELS CC had a very good time, thanks TOGETHER CC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WAY TO GO TOGETHER! :wave: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: uffin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ok everybody i'll put up more when i get home from work later :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@May 26 2009, 07:36 AM~13999147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

La 1983 regal from L.A.'S FINEST C.C.

Had a real good time see everyone this

Sunday at Elysian Park 4 LOST ANGELES Event 
:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

oooohh here I come.....













I'm getting closer...














And their I go.....


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice pics homie... I had a great time seeing everyone... even though it was for a short time it was still great!!     




> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@May 26 2009, 07:35 AM~13999141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

JUST WANNA SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THAT CAME OUT HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU NEXT YEAR

ON BEHALF OF THE TOGETHER FAMILY 
TILL NEXT TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@May 27 2009, 06:43 AM~14012022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@May 27 2009, 07:43 AM~14012022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS EVEN GOT ONE OF ME THANKS TOGETHER HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :werd: :wow: :h5: :yes: :rofl: :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out a couple flicks from this past weekend...
Elysian Park Memorial Day 2009


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

> THANKS TOGETHER, ELUSIVE C.C. HAD A GOOD DAY IN THE SUN. :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I GOT THERE LATE BUT IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH MY GENTE...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Are you ready for next year? :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b93/aaa62102/together.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />WE'RE ALWAYS READY! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@May 28 2009, 06:19 PM~14030178
> *Are you ready for next year? :thumbsup:
> *


I HOPE WE ARE hno: LOL!!! OF COURSE WE ARE.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@May 23 2009, 01:51 PM~13979449
> *just doing a shout out to all the brothers out in LA HOPE U GUYS HAVE FUN IN THE PICNIC. WISH I COULD BE THERE, I MEAN ALL THE BROTHAS HERE FROM CHI COULD BE THERE BUT SOMEDAY CAUSE WE RIDE TOGETHER TILL THE CASKET DROPS. MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE HOMEBOYS OUT THERE AND ESPECIALLY TO POPS AND EFRAIN. :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *




















we will always be together :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 28 2009, 08:04 PM~14031305
> *<img src=\'http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b93/aaa62102/together.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />WE'RE ALWAYS READY! </span>:biggrin:
> *



  Again I had fun and as always it's cool hanging out with you guys. <span style=\'color:blue\'>... I'll post the pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@May 30 2009, 02:32 AM~14044528
> *LOOKS LIKE A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



it was homie had alot of fun :biggrin:


----------

